# Rob's Dripper Builds



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

The other day I got vape mail with 4 new drippers and today I thought I would give drippers a go again... I have tried them a few times before and never quite "gotten" it.

First up was the Freakshow Mini... pretty easy to build!



Wicking was simple..


Looked good and vapes pretty nicely!


Next up was the Royal Hunter! Really simple to coil and wick (best of all of them) and the vape is sensational! For me this is the dripper of choice hands down! Plus the quality of it is perfect... It's an authentic but still reasonably priced at $50. I love the fact that it has a spit back protector and the airflow is perfect!




And it looks stunning as well!




Next up was the Mutation X V4... compared to the previous two this was a huge disappointment and despite it being an authentic had pieces of shit screws and I had to take out my toolkit and metal files and fix them... this really drives me insane and puts me off there and then. It looks beautiful but the whole screw saga and having to recoil multiple times left a bad taste and I didn't want to like it after that.



The Turbo V2 didn't get to see the light of day because by now I was annoyed and had lost patience... so the Turbo will have to wait a day or so.

Bottom line is the Royal Hunter is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 12 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/8/15)

Great review on some potential new purchases .


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/15)

All drippers were dual coils of 28g 8 wraps for a end result of around the 0,55Ω mark. 1,5mm Diameter.

Next time I will be doing 2,5mm diameter 26g coils 8 or 9 wraps for a test.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (10/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> All drippers were dual coils of 28g 8 wraps for a end result of around the 0,55Ω mark. 1,5mm Diameter.
> 
> Next time I will be doing 2,5mm diameter 26g coils 8 or 9 wraps for a test.



There you go Rob, start doing some proper ID coils there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Super effort @Rob Fisher 
Royal Hunter looks great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (10/8/15)

That royal hunter looks the biz @Rob Fisher... But is it silver or white? my eyes are failing me big time.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/15)

Well done for giving the drippers another chance 

Have you tried the Velocity?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> That royal hunter looks the biz @Rob Fisher... But is it silver or white? my eyes are failing me big time.


Oh No! Here we go again....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> That royal hunter looks the biz @Rob Fisher... But is it silver or white? my eyes are failing me big time.



White with Gold trim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> White with Gold trim.



Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done for giving the drippers another chance
> 
> Have you tried the Velocity?



I have the Velocity and built a vertical twisted coil for it and it really didn't work too well for me... gonna rebuild it and give it another go because I'm told it rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the Velocity and built a vertical twisted coil for it and it really didn't work too well for me... gonna rebuild it and give it another go because I'm told it rocks!



That one needs at least some 24g wire @Rob Fisher... make it happen


----------



## Average vapor Joe (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The other day I got vape mail with 4 new drippers and today I thought I would give drippers a go again... I have tried them a few times before and never quite "gotten" it.
> 
> First up was the Freakshow Mini... pretty easy to build!
> View attachment 33285
> ...


You have no idea how funny it is that the authentic mutation has shot screws. I have the lemaga clone and its absoloutely perfect . 
Nice builds btw. If there's one thing I could tell you it's that coil building ; advanced or basic; can be very frustrating but it always, always pays off. Good luck and keep on building

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have the Velocity and built a vertical twisted coil for it and it really didn't work too well for me... gonna rebuild it and give it another go because I'm told it rocks!


I have one on the way, really looking forward to it. I just hope it lives up to all the hype 

I'm a tank guy, never really got the whole dripper thing. Started out way back with a drilled out Igo-L, wasn't too bad, the Veritas was awesome for flavour but such a pain to coil and wick, the Magma was way over hyped, and I didn't care much for the Dark Horse, it leaked and delivered zero flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> That one needs at least some 24g wire @Rob Fisher... make it happen



Roger that! @Oliver Barry!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> You have no idea how funny it is that the authentic mutation has shot screws. I have the lemaga clone and its absoloutely perfect .
> Nice builds btw. If there's one thing I could tell you it's that coil building ; advanced or basic; can be very frustrating but it always, always pays off. Good luck and keep on building



Yip the fact that the screws were so KAK made me really mad!


----------



## Alex (11/8/15)

@Rob Fisher that Mutation


Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the fact that the screws were so KAK made me really mad!



That's really strange Rob, my authentic mutation xs mini from Paulie has no issues with the screws, it does in fact have the best tolerances I've ever seen on any device. Can't believe how easily all the adjustments work. It's very impressive to be honest.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/8/15)

Bigger ID coils generally perform better. 3-3.5mm with something thicker like 24g, since you're using regulated boxes, they'll be safe. the vapor production and wicking will be much better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

Alex said:


> @Rob Fisher that Mutation
> 
> 
> That's really strange Rob, my authentic mutation xs mini from Paulie has no issues with the screws, it does in fact have the best tolerances I've ever seen on any device. Can't believe how easily all the adjustments work. It's very impressive to be honest.



Yip Paulie said so when I chatted to him yesterday... But I so love my Royal Hunter... it's my favourite by a country mile! Added to the situation is the fact that the cap is really tight and quite hard to put back on... I think I got a LEMON!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/15)

I know I'm gushing now but the Royal Hunter on the Snow Wolf is such a sweet set up! It very overcast in Hillcrest today and I'm sure it's because I'm alone at home with my Royal Hunter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Craig (@BigGuy) popped in to deliver some Vape Mail... and took one look at my dripper builds and got me to haul out the coil making equipment!

First up was the Velocity! 24g Dual Coils 0,4Ω Wicked with the new Fibre Freaks which is essentially Rayon in the form of Koh Gen Doh pads. I'm liking it! This is an awesome build and the clouds are a chucking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Next up was the Mutation X special sub ohm edition that I hated because of the kak screws and tight cap.

Craig simply put some juice on the o-rings and it was no longer tight... OK the screws were still kak but I'm liking it a bit better! We decided to do a dual Clapton Coil build! 0,45Ω Build... takes a while to warm up and then it's brilliant! Flavour and huge clouds! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)

Last up for today was the Doge... Dual 24g coils coming out at 0,33Ω and running at 50watts! Another great build with good flavor and huge clouds... was made this a bit special was I am testing a new juice that will see the light of day once it has finished being steeped! Peanut Butter and Jam! If you like PB&J you are gonna smaak this one stukkend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## masterawai (11/9/15)

wow..this is great!


----------

